# [Access] peer Tastenkombination ein Tabellenfeld automatisch überschreiben



## Bayman_de (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich arbeite mich derzeit in die Programmierung von VBA in Verbindung mit Access 2003 ein. Bisher habe ich nur in Excel VBA verwendet. Da es sich bei Access ja um eine Datenbank handelt, ich daher es mit Datensätze zu tun habe, zunächst meine frage ist: es möglich auf Datenblattebene quasi die Adresse eines Feldes auszulesen, in denen ich mit der Maus geklickt habe um dieses Feld zu beschreiben? 

Ich benötige übergangsweise ein Script, in denen ich in einzelne Tabellenfelder peer Tastenkombination den Wert automatisch überschreiben kann (z.B.: "Strg+y" = "Benachrichtigt")

Auf lange sicht wird dieses Problem durch eine Frontendanwendung gelöst, aber derzeit wäre es sehr schön wenn das Problem lösbar wäre, da es den Arbeitsprozess stark erleichtert.

Würde mich sehr freuen über einen Wegweiser, oder gewisse Methoden, die zum lösen des Problems führen.

Mit Freundlichem Gruß

Bayman_de


----------



## Drogist (17. Juni 2009)

Moin,

ich habe zwar nicht so wirklich verstanden, was du meinst, aber so etwas scheint ein Fall für eine Abfrage zu sein. Ohne VBA, natürlich. Einfach ein Hilfsfeld anhängen und entsprechend füllen. Dann eine Aktualisierungsabfrage starten und gut ist es ...


----------



## Bayman_de (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ja die idee einer Abfrage/ Aktualisierung ist mir auch schon gekommen, nur muss man dann auch immer die Abfrage/Aktualisierung starten. In der Zeit kann man auch das Feld selber beschreiben.
Es geht bei der Aufgabe nur darum den Workflow zu beschleunigen.

noch mal zur Erklärung:

Die Datenbank hat viele import Tabellen, die werden automatisch in eine gemeinsame Tabelle zusammengeführt. In dieser Tabelle Arbeiten viele Mitarbeiter über ein Formula und tragen dort unterschiedlichste werte ein. Alles fein über CMDs Comboboxen etc. gesteuert. 
Dann gibt es eine Gruppe an Administratoren die derzeit noch direkt auf Tabellenebene in diverse Felder schnell Eintragungen vornhemen. In der Tabelle sind derzeit ca. 5500 Datensätze auf 17 Felder.
Das Formular für die Admins ist noch in der Konzeptionsphase, daher die Idee, schnell ein Script zu schreiben, in dem sie peer Knopfdruck schnell markierte Felder automatisch überschreiben können. Das ganze halt in der Datenbanktabelle und nicht im Formular.

Auf ein Formular kann man ja schnell mittels "_change/_click /etc." diverse dinge ausführen. In Excel kann ich direkt auf ein Tabellenblatt Programmieren, aber nicht in Access...

Ich denke ich komm um ein Formular nicht rum.

gruß


----------



## Drogist (17. Juni 2009)

Also,

du schreibst, dass in markierten Datensätzen Felder auf Knopfdruck über schrieben werden sollen, und zwar in der Tabellen-Ansicht.

Ja, und genau das macht doch eine(gespeicherte)  Änderungsabfrage: 
In allen markierten Datensätzen, wo Feld3 den Wert "x" hat, das Feld5 auf "Mahnung" ändern.

Oder habe ich dich falsch verstanden?
(So oder so, ich bin erst wieder in etwa 22 Stunden am Rechner ...)


----------

